# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  راهنمایی در مورد وب سرویس متناظر

## vahid_tt

دوستان یک راهنمایی میخوام من قراره یک وب سرویس رو روی یکی از سرورهام کال کنم ولی چیزی که هست امکان اینکه روی اون وب سرویس دسترسی به اینترنت داشته باشم ندارم و یک سرور واسط ایجاد کردم که به شکل زیر کار می کند و من میخواهم متناظر آن وب سرویس رو روی سرور اصلیم ببینم کسی کدی دارد برای اینکار .

----------


## vahid_tt

هیچکس نمیتونه کمک کنه؟

----------

